# Wasp FTC (Field Target Champion)



## Slide-Easy

Curiosity got the best of me and I ordered this fork from Simon at Wasp. It was like $31.00 delivered to the East Coast in less than 2 weeks. I am not a fan of HDPE or Polycarbonate forks. A Mustang by JJCC it is not. Can I shoot it accurately? Yes. Will I? Not sure. Does it make me want an Ivory Micarta fork from John? Yes, yes it does. In any event, it is a fine fork that feels good in the hand. For the price, it is an absolutely fabulous fork that most folks would enjoy. Try one.


----------



## Reed Lukens

I do believe that looks like the real thing... Almost 
Great review


----------



## Island made

I’d love to try one...but with shipping to Canada and exchange rate it’s close to 70 bucks for me. I’ll save up a few extra pennies and try the real deal.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Island made said:


> I'd love to try one...but with shipping to Canada and exchange rate it's close to 70 bucks for me. I'll save up a few extra pennies and try the real deal.


What will you trade for one?


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Slide-Easy said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to try one...but with shipping to Canada and exchange rate it's close to 70 bucks for me. I'll save up a few extra pennies and try the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> What will you trade for one?
Click to expand...

I would be willing to buy it if you want to sell it?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Harry Knuckles said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to try one...but with shipping to Canada and exchange rate it's close to 70 bucks for me. I'll save up a few extra pennies and try the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> What will you trade for one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would be willing to buy it if you want to sell it?
Click to expand...

Thank you kindly for the offer, but mine is not for sale. I can easily acquire a new one for trade, shipped to Shane, if he is interested.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Good Review Slide-Easy. I'd like to add my own moments of discovery trying to understand why a frame designed in the offset can be held 'either way'. I fell apart a few years ago trying to figure out the Torque. I got this frame about the same time you did and set it up in a way that felt right on my bench. Then I went and shot it. Then I grabbed it and absent-mindedly grabbed it the 'other way'. Now I am starting to tell myself that the grass is greener no matter how I hold it?! I picked it up out of curiosity that comes from a design by John Jeffries. Seeing the photo you posted I was surprised to see that it is basically the same size as the JJCC. I typically don't read the specifications of a frame I think I want so that is something I need to get figured out as well.

Dunno. Which direction are you shooting yours? The correct way or the other correct way....????


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> Good Review Slide-Easy. I'd like to add my own moments of discovery trying to understand why a frame designed in the offset can be held 'either way'. I fell apart a few years ago trying to figure out the Torque. I got this frame about the same time you did and set it up in a way that felt right on my bench. Then I went and shot it. Then I grabbed it and absent-mindedly grabbed it the 'other way'. Now I am starting to tell myself that the grass is greener no matter how I hold it?! I picked it up out of curiosity that comes from a design by John Jeffries. Seeing the photo you posted I was surprised to see that it is basically the same size as the JJCC. I typically don't read the specifications of a frame I think I want so that is something I need to get figured out as well.
> 
> Dunno. Which direction are you shooting yours? The correct way or the other correct way....????


Pinch grip, I like the Mustang. Thumb braced, I like the Raptor. It is a keeper for sure.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Excellent review. As it can be shot either way around, I had to try both of course and decided for me thumb braced Mustang style tail down was the most comfortable. Each to their own of course, which is of of the benefits of the frame


----------



## Slide-Easy

AKA Forgotten said:


> Excellent review. As it can be shot either way around, I had to try both of course and decided for me thumb braced Mustang style tail down was the most comfortable. Each to their own of course, which is of of the benefits of the frame


I polished off all the mold seams and really like it. I can't wait to get JJCC to make me a predominately white linen micarta incarnation of his Mustang or Apex. I am thinking I would like to have an Apex, as variety is the spice of life. If you cull them, you will miss the best.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

AKA Forgotten said:


> Excellent review. As it can be shot either way around, I had to try both of course and decided for me thumb braced Mustang style tail down was the most comfortable. Each to their own of course, which is of of the benefits of the frame


I re-tied my RTC tail down last night and nailed my favorite fence post 3 in a row from about 80ft. It is gonna stay this way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent review. As it can be shot either way around, I had to try both of course and decided for me thumb braced Mustang style tail down was the most comfortable. Each to their own of course, which is of of the benefits of the frame
> 
> 
> 
> I re-tied my RTC tail down last night and nailed my favorite fence post 3 in a row from about 80ft. It is gonna stay this way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I like her with her tail down, the best, too.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slide-Easy said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent review. As it can be shot either way around, I had to try both of course and decided for me thumb braced Mustang style tail down was the most comfortable. Each to their own of course, which is of of the benefits of the frame
> 
> 
> 
> I polished off all the mold seams and really like it. I can't wait to get JJCC to make me a predominately white linen micarta incarnation of his Mustang or Apex. I am thinking I would like to have an Apex, as variety is the spice of life. If you cull them, you will miss the best.
Click to expand...

John does do the most beautiful builds, one my Christmas / bucket list most definately. Would love an Apex pfs



MOJAVE MO said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent review. As it can be shot either way around, I had to try both of course and decided for me thumb braced Mustang style tail down was the most comfortable. Each to their own of course, which is of of the benefits of the frame
> 
> 
> 
> I re-tied my RTC tail down last night and nailed my favorite fence post 3 in a row from about 80ft. It is gonna stay this way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Excellent, feels much more natural to me tail down


----------



## Slide-Easy

MOJAVE MO said:


> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent review. As it can be shot either way around, I had to try both of course and decided for me thumb braced Mustang style tail down was the most comfortable. Each to their own of course, which is of of the benefits of the frame
> 
> 
> 
> I re-tied my RTC tail down last night and nailed my favorite fence post 3 in a row from about 80ft. It is gonna stay this way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I have been shooting another fork lately, but every other day I have drifted back to The Mustang John made me. It just works.


----------



## AKA Forgotten

Slide-Easy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKA Forgotten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent review. As it can be shot either way around, I had to try both of course and decided for me thumb braced Mustang style tail down was the most comfortable. Each to their own of course, which is of of the benefits of the frame
> 
> 
> 
> I re-tied my RTC tail down last night and nailed my favorite fence post 3 in a row from about 80ft. It is gonna stay this way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been shooting another fork lately, but every other day I have drifted back to The Mustang John made me. It just works.
Click to expand...

He is a talented craftsman, have fun


----------



## Court215

It's awesome they made the mustang accessible to us mortals.
Always struck me as a slimmed up torque anyway


----------



## Slide-Easy

Court215 said:


> It's awesome they made the mustang accessible to us mortals.
> Always struck me as a slimmed up torque anyway


I am not positive, but I am quite sure that the torque is just a fattened up, strange looking mustang.


----------



## madmax96

I know this is older but I really think about getting one of John as I shott the FTC like no other frame I have. 
Did ya went for same forkwith and all ?


----------



## tool

I'd go for 89mm and a longer handle. I find the FTC a bit uncomfortable to hold, but maybe I just have to find the correct grip position. John builds his to fit your hand if you offer him your handsize, imo. I'd love to have one, but the price tag is heavy. Without a doubt he builds fantastic slingshots, maybe one day...


----------



## madmax96

@tool sounds good, I think I will order mine in 90mm wide and 25mm tips as I want to hunt with mine.


----------



## Slide-Easy

madmax96 said:


> @tool sounds good, I think I will order mine in 90mm wide and 25mm tips as I want to hunt with mine.


Did you ever get one from John?


----------



## Slide-Easy

For those interested, I got an email from John, today that 3 new colors have been added. If I could only have 7 forks, this would be one of them. I thought maybe a new color might catch your eye enough to give it a go. 









"Wasp FTC" - OTT Slingshot | waspslingshots


The NEW Wasp FTC Slingshot OTT Frame Designed by John Jeffries, adapted for manufacture by Wasp . The Frame is unique in its own right, it can be held utilising two different styles.Your choice !Handle sweeping down Mustang style OR Handle sweeping upwards Raptor style.Left or Right Hand hold...




www.waspslingshots.co.uk





Note:_ I do not work for Wasp and am in no way advertising their products on this forum without permission from the management_..................I got my mind right.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice review.


----------



## tool

I shoot BBs with mine, but my fingers start cramping after a while. Can't find a proper grip on the FTC...


----------



## Slide-Easy

tool said:


> I shoot BBs with mine, but my fingers start cramping after a while. Can't find a proper grip on the FTC...


I go back and forth between pinching and a slight thumb support with no hot spots or discomfort. I shot it all day yesterday, some this morning and I am getting ready to shoot it again. I like it.


----------



## Sandstorm

I’ve always really liked my Uniphoxx Enzo since I picked it up. Nice to see that these are in the same price range. I might just have to give one a go here sometime. Slingshots are weird. I own much finer slings, but always go back to that little Enzo for some reason. S-E, you don’t by chance know anyone that distributes these conus do you?


----------



## Slide-Easy

Sandstorm said:


> I’ve always really liked my Uniphoxx Enzo since I picked it up. Nice to see that these are in the same price range. I might just have to give one a go here sometime. Slingshots are weird. I own much finer slings, but always go back to that little Enzo for some reason. S-E, you don’t by chance know anyone that distributes these conus do you?


No, but Simon has them priced so that the shipping is not so bad.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sandstorm said:


> I’ve always really liked my Uniphoxx Enzo since I picked it up. Nice to see that these are in the same price range. I might just have to give one a go here sometime. Slingshots are weird. I own much finer slings, but always go back to that little Enzo for some reason. S-E, you don’t by chance know anyone that distributes these conus do you?


I totally get what you’re saying here Ryan, it’s the same for me as there are certain slings you pick up that just sit perfectly, feel like “ the one “…..for me, that’s the Chalice, but with the straight across tips, not the angled original ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> I totally get what you’re saying here Ryan, it’s the same for me as there are certain slings you pick up that just sit perfectly, feel like “ the one “…..for me, that’s the Chalice, but with the straight across tips, not the angled original ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


You know, I think I know just the one! 😬


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sandstorm said:


> You know, I think I know just the one!
> View attachment 367308


That looks more on the lines of an EVO maybe, but that’s another favorite too. Monroe made me a gorgeous EVO out of wood. [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention] 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That looks more on the lines of an EVO maybe, but that’s another favorite too. Monroe made me a gorgeous EVO out of wood. [mention]Palmettoflyer [/mention]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> Darrell Allen
> 
> ** SlingLyfe Band Up **


Oh okay. Huh I need to go take a look at the chalice then. Actually, that’s the same EVO lol. Monroe used this to test his templates for yours. It got passed to KX4SAM and he passed it on to me. That’s the first time I’ve seen the finished version though! Turned our nice!

Thanks again though too @Slide-Easy, I’ll have to pick up one of those FTC’s!


----------



## Booral121

Sandstorm said:


> Oh okay. Huh I need to go take a look at the chalice then. Actually, that’s the same EVO lol. Monroe used this to test his templates for yours. It got passed to KX4SAM and he passed it on to me. That’s the first time I’ve seen the finished version though! Turned our nice!
> 
> Thanks again though too @Slide-Easy, I’ll have to pick up one of those FTC’s!


Is that a full size evo or the smaller version 🎯👍


----------



## Sandstorm

Booral121 said:


> Is that a full size evo or the smaller version 🎯👍


I have absolutely no idea lol. I’d have to guess it’s the full size one though. It’s approx. 7” long and 4 1/2” wide at the forks.


----------



## Booral121

Sandstorm said:


> I have absolutely no idea lol. I’d have to guess it’s the full size one though. It’s approx. 7” long and 4 1/2” wide at the forks.


Yeah full size 👍🎯 Monroe converted my templates I used on my version of the full size, 80mm and my pevo as well to pdf I didn't know if it was the smaller one mabey 🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## Sandstorm

Booral121 said:


> Yeah full size 👍🎯 Monroe converted my templates I used on my version of the full size, 80mm and my pevo as well to pdf I didn't know if it was the smaller one mabey 🎯👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


I’d love to see the smaller one!


----------



## Booral121

Sandstorm said:


> I’d love to see the smaller one!


🎯👍👌👊


----------



## Sandstorm

Booral121 said:


> 🎯👍👌👊


Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Booral121 said:


>


Love that spalt…..beautiful stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121

Sandstorm said:


> Very cool! Thanks!


No worries there's a pfs "P-EVO" as well


----------



## altusflute3

Slide-Easy said:


> Curiosity got the best of me and I ordered this fork from Simon at Wasp. It was like $31.00 delivered to the East Coast in less than 2 weeks. I am not a fan of HDPE or Polycarbonate forks. A Mustang by JJCC it is not. Can I shoot it accurately? Yes. Will I? Not sure. Does it make me want an Ivory Micarta fork from John? Yes, yes it does. In any event, it is a fine fork that feels good in the hand. For the price, it is an absolutely fabulous fork that most folks would enjoy. Try one.
> 
> View attachment 312206


I just got one of these delivered today.
I prefer holding it like a rcc raptor frame , it just locks into my hand with a relaxed hold.
I like the way the fork tips are designed,they look like an egg shape when you do look down on them .
It seems to create an even tension on the bands at full draw.
I took about 6 shots to dial on my anchor point , then I was hitting everything I plinked at.
This is a real keeper for me .


----------



## Slide-Easy

altusflute3 said:


> I just got one of these delivered today.
> I prefer holding it like a rcc raptor frame , it just locks into my hand with a relaxed hold.
> I like the way the fork tips are designed,they look like an egg shape when you do look down on them .
> It seems to create an even tension on the bands at full draw.
> I took about 6 shots to dial on my anchor point , then I was hitting everything I plinked at.
> This is a real keeper for me .


That is exactly the way I feel about mine.


----------



## SlingScott

I know that the standard answer to this question would be buy both, but I'm wondering how these feel compared to the Torque or Torque X?


----------



## 202

SlingScott said:


> I know that the standard answer to this question would be buy both, but I'm wondering how these feel compared to the Torque or Torque X?


I have a Torque. A Torque X, which is smaller, would probably be more comfortable.
I guess what I’m saying is that it depends on one’s hands. Check the dimensions of both of them, compare it to another slingshot that you shoot comfortably and go from there.


----------



## Slide-Easy

SlingScott said:


> I know that the standard answer to this question would be buy both, but I'm wondering how these feel compared to the Torque or Torque X?


Get Simon at Wasp to send you a FTC, you will love it. I like Mark's designs, but he will not sell me one that is not branded with someone else's logo...


----------



## Booral121

A ftc from wasp is to thin and to small for my hand. A wasp catapults are only like 14mm wide and pretty small like 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👊👍🎯


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter

For everyone looking to get a frame from John, I have 4 of his frames. My Apex was the first, & the OTT, TTF, & mini Mustangs followed soon after. He's not only a top notch builder, but a great guy to deal with as well. Every build I've gotten from him has been to my specs without question. The price makes some people hesitant I know, but when you get the slingshot(s) you'll say the same thing I did. They're worth every penny. 

Sent from my SM-S906U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121

I thought we where talking about the wasp cattys here sorry


----------



## Booral121

Booral121 said:


> I thought we where talking about the wasp cattys here sorry


@Portboy 🤷 I did bud 🤣🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍🎯👊


----------



## Portboy

Booral121 said:


> @Portboy 🤷 I did bud 🤣🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍🎯👊


I know 😎


----------



## Booral121

Portboy said:


> I know 😎


So we are all on the same page yeah we'll apart from 🙄🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍🤣


----------

